# Mood swings...



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Hunting is a time of the year when both gender's can escape and enjoy the great NoDakoutdoors&#8230; My fiancé does hunt, but hasn't taken hunter safety. This fall she will go through many, many mood changes 
 :-? :eyeroll: :******: 

I need to find a cure for Sept. 1 - Dec. and then Ice fishing starts&#8230; Who's kidding - All year! Those of you that have significant other's what's your poison/cure for all the mood changes?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Spay her


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

A nice finished off garage with cable t.v. Gotta have a refuge.


----------



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

My wife went turkey and bear hunting this spring and is shooting her bow 3-4 times per week to get ready for fall. The only time she gets moody is when I go hunting without her!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Give her a credit card and tell her to knock herself out...

Boy the fall gets expensive... :lol:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Take the kids hunting with you. She'll be packing you lunch and pushing you out the door!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hes talking about his fiance hopefully he doesn't have too many kids yet :lol: . But that is a good suggestion for us old married guys


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm with Chris

Credit cards are a wonderful thing 

and yes it does get expensive but it is worth every penny!


----------



## Eric's Better Half (Aug 10, 2004)

Eric just HAD to show me this post "See Honey..." Although I don't know what difference it makes since he was given the choice... either give up hunting or sex. Boy, could be a long lonely fall for me, huh? 
Seriously though, I agree with Chris... nothing like a gift certificate to a nice spa to make a woman cooperate. Hint, HINT Eric!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Promises, promises......is one certificate good for the whole season or is this a month by month thing????


----------



## Eric's Better Half (Aug 10, 2004)

Heck, who are you kidding... week by week!
: )


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

:withstupid:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

"Hi, I'm Eric Hustad, Master Hole Digger" :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My wife and I live in West Fargo, she is always quite excited come bird and deer season. It has been alot of driving but her parents are from North of Minot and I have been doing a majority of the hunting up there. She gets to see her family and I don't get any guff out of her !!!


----------



## Eric's Better Half (Aug 10, 2004)

See Eric, there's a solution. After all, I am from Mott....


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Wow, I can see Eric will be on his best behavior from now on!!!! :lol: I would never let my wife find this web site, then I couldn't talk so smart about all the decoy purchases, etc!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Let's just hope she doesn't spread the word along to other women.... :lol:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

What have I done???? :huh:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

:gag: :homer: Way to go homer......



> Dear Baby, Welcome to Dumpsville. Population: You
> 
> --Homer Simpson


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I am hoping to get some good ideas before everything starts... Some good pointers so far, but many of them have been done before. I don't know if it's just a lost cause with the better half understanding. I admit, I do have it pretty good, but if I could just think of something that would solve all the problems... Oh, I know... Communication. Chicks want to talk...talk...talk... I am still working on this one.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We could organize a support group here in Bismarck for all the wives of fanatics???

We can supply plenty of mixers for gooooey blender drinks and hopefully after awhile they'll forget why they got together in the first place? :thumb: I'll even let you buy the first round.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Just hold her and tell her everything is going to be O.K. :roll:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey chris do you have any idea who won the softball tourney in bismarck this past weekend...mens rec iii...there was nothing in the minot paper


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You want a serious answer. Just tell her your going hunting and that she should be happy your chasing birds and not other women! If you start negotiating with them, they will slowly tighten the noose, till your choking with resentment because you can't do the things you love. One key is never ever start demanding that they don't do something they like to do, if you don't tell them what they can do then you don't give them any leeway to start dictating to you what you should be doing! Although she will try anyway its in their nature to boss us around they are convinced we need instructions about every damn thing :eyeroll: :lol: , and unfortunately they are correct enough of the time that you will learn to pay attention and appreciate it from her most of the time. 
And tell her you love her and mean it.
Its a balancing act and if you want a women then your going to have devote some (most of the time alot) time to her but don't let her restrict your hunting to the point that you won't be happy, and don't resort to bribes. If she loves you she will let you do things you like and if she won't you're better off to find out now before you're married. Good luck


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't want to cause any trouble here or anything but you Nodak guys sure have some different looking hunting partners. :huh:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

How did you manage to get the wig on Chris????


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

bob i like your suggestions the best. besides i WOULD rather go hunting than chase women anyway.

yeah eric now you'll have to keep everything to yourself. you never know when she'll be checking up on you!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

looks like goldy's been to the north slope :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks Ryan, I would rather go hunting as well. My birdogs are always happy with me, but we all need a good woman to keep us on the straight and narrow I guess.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Get her something NOW. Ahead of time, not the week you want to go out. Say you did it "just because..."

Tell her you read a story in Cosmo :roll: how families where each spouse has their own activity outside the house are happier and more stable.

Tell her you would rather have your rod in the lake than in some other chick.

Tell her that women like hunters cause:
They always go deep in the bush.
They are good for more than one shot.
They always eat what they shoot. (Not necessarily in this order tho)

Tell it is what keeps you sane.

If you don't get it worked out now, after marriage and kids is no time to get an ultimatum. Don't wait to find a solution until after marriage.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

stevepike said:


> Get her something NOW. Ahead of time, not the week you want to go out. Say you did it "just because..."


Wow...how ironic.

I just ordered/delivered flowers to my wife for "179 days of marriage".

I guess brilliant/still married minds think alike. :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

ahhhh how cute... dd:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Whenever the issue comes up, I usually just remind her how much fun it will be to have me home during hunting season. That usually does the trick.

Plus, start planning an after-hunting season trip to somewhere warm. That deflects the focus pretty well. 8)


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Sorry Eric, I can't go to that strip club tonight. And stop PM'ing me about it. :lol: Being with my wife is too important.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:rollin:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

:stirpot:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I always tell my wife "I could be up at the bar drinking,gambling,and doing other stuff she would not approve of."

Hunting and fishing sound pretty good then.


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

Don't out of town hunting trips lead to drinking, gambling, and other things a woman would not approve of. Thats one of the reasons I go hunting out of town, for the "extras". of course this could help explain why I'm single.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't know if you guys who are married or have girlfriends know the invaluable resource you have in your significant others. Here's what I'm getting at; when I knock on a farmer's door to ask permission to pheasant hunt his/her land by myself I get a "yes" answer about ~70% of the time. BUT, when my girlfriend comes up to the door with me, that bumps that average right up to 90%. No kidding!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Great Point :beer: Seabass when my daughters ask while I'm with them I'm never turned down. Nobody is hard hearted enough to turn down a cute little kid smiling at them.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Oh yea, that is a great strategy Seabass! I have used this one before and it does work! I can't wait till she completes hunter safety. Have any of you heard of the on-line hunter safety course? I am hoping she will have this done for next year's season. This way I can buy equipment for her too... :lol:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Chris,
You said it all. Last time I hunted mulie bucks I came home to a newly installed top of the line dishwasher :lost: OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

DeltaBoy said:


> Oh yea, that is a great strategy Seabass! I have used this one before and it does work! I can't wait till she completes hunter safety. Have any of you heard of the on-line hunter safety course? I am hoping she will have this done for next year's season. This way I can buy equipment for her too... :lol:


I'd be interested in a link for this on-line course or some info too.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

ya, before i ever ask a girl out, i lay down a few ground rules, i say, you mean the world to me, but, we gotta have a few agreements, first, im not a clingy guy, so i dont want a clingy girl, you gotta let me do my own thing, and ill let you do yours, this doesnt mean we wont ever be together, but baby, when september first rolls around, im not going to be home most weekends until february 31st,(if they havent walked off after that, they are in it for the long haul :lol: ) when im hunting, i do not call unless something fantastic or a miracle happens, so dont expect it, dont call from 6:00am to 11:00am and dont call from 6:00 pm-9:30 pm, which, this could be why i have gone through very few women :huh: :huh: :withstupid:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

dlip, 
I think you should apply for one of those "Blind Date" type of shows. It would be a hoot watching you explain that on tv.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

hahahaha, if i ever do, ill make sure to post up the airing times on this site so yall can watch me work my magic :eyeroll:


----------

